# unbelievable



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23060375&nid=15 ... featured-4

I'll tell you who the predators in America are... it's the voting public that thinks they can be however fiscally irresponsible they want to be... and someone should forgive their debt.
Never ceases to amaze me how it's always someones else's fault. I guess that line in Princess Bride should go" Responsibility- I don't think that word means what you think it means>


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

When I read your title and comments I had a bias's that I would agree with you, until I read the article! I have a huge problem with the entitlement problem. I don't see this as entitlement though. This isn't people demanding that their debts be forgiven. This is charity trying to help people they feel are in need. They are conducting business just as any other debt buyer is. This isn't the government intervening, or forcing companies to forgive debts. It is a legitimate way of paying off debts. I really see nothing wrong here with helping their fellow countrymen with their debts. I think it is more of what this country needs each helping each other * without the governments help or intervention* and that is exactly what they are trying to do.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The little bit of hope left in me tells me to hope that you are right and I am incorrect. Their track record tells me this isn't what is going on.


----------

